# Baby Degu/chinchilla wanted



## vicious kitten (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking for baby degu girls or baby chinchilla or possibly baby ferret

[email protected]

Nottingham/London area, have got 2 degus and would love to have some more to look after


----------

